# Job Sites



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Do any of you good people out there know of actual job websites that are actually up and running?
Seems a few I found, are active (as in, have a website), but are in fact either defunct or out of business, as no one replies.

So, "live" ones please if you have any...cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com Not a website as such, but it has current jobs?!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Do any of you good people out there know of actual job websites that are actually up and running?
> Seems a few I found, are active (as in, have a website), but are in fact either defunct or out of business, as no one replies.
> 
> So, "live" ones please if you have any...cheers


infojobs.net is one of the most widely used in Spain.
There is also laboris and monster, but the best variety of jobs can be found on infojobs


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Do any of you good people out there know of actual job websites that are actually up and running?
> Seems a few I found, are active (as in, have a website), but are in fact either defunct or out of business, as no one replies.
> 
> So, "live" ones please if you have any...cheers


I think recruitspain are still active - well I got an email from them last week ...
Jobs in Spain - Recruit Spain


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Where are you looking for work?


----------

